# Help Making Bootable CD-ROM with Nero 7



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

I have Nero 7.0.8.2, and I have burned several coasters trying to make a bootable CD-ROM with a couple of different images. First thing I tried was just having Nero burn the ISO file as an image, but this didn't boot in any of my computers. They are set to boot first from CD, which I checked with an XP installation disk.

Then I used Nero's boot CD template, trying both Floppy Emulation and No Emulation. For the No Emulation, I also used the parameters found on this page:

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=297

These last two were recognized by my computer as boot CD's, but the process just stuck there.

Can someone please point me in the right direction?

EDIT:

The first image from the Hinsdale page didn't work by just burning the ISO as image. So then I tried the PTVupgrade image twice, using the Boot CD-ROM template in Nero. That is when I posted the above. Then I realized this must be a simple process, otherwise there would be more info on it, so I just burned the PTVupgrade image using my first technique, and BINGO, it works fine. Sorry to clutter things up, but I'll leave the original post just in case it helps someone.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Your making it too complex, the image is all-ready bootable. all you need to do is burn it as an ISO image.

Cancel out of the wizards.
Click on file -> open, open the image file then just burn.


----------



## anibis.knowledge (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi......
I have the same problem of bootable CD or DVD.....
I have nero 7 installed, but can you please let me know where will I get the image file the .iso file that you are referring.

Please reply.

With regards
Anirban


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

anibis.knowledge said:


> Hi......
> I have the same problem of bootable CD or DVD.....
> I have nero 7 installed, but can you please let me know where will I get the image file the .iso file that you are referring.
> 
> ...


The current MFSTools CD image (.iso) can be downloaded from http://www.mfslive.org


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

In Nero, go to the Recorders option at the top of the main window after closing the initial option window that displays when you open Nero. There's an option under Recorders for burning an image. It sounds to me like you're burning the iso image as a file and not an image. You can't just copy the image to the compilation list like any other file and burn the CD.


----------

